# Aquatic Kingdom - New Indo Shipment.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Fresh of the plane last night......

Some very nice chalices and acanthophyllias - donuts, meat corals, euphyllias, shrooms and ACROS.

For those still looking for Leopard Wrasses.....there are a TON of the Bi-Partus variety (spelling?).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do they have Cerith Snail like this

https://www.google.ca/search?q=ceri...ge%3Dproduct_info%26products_id%3D25;1000;665

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sonny just checked. All sold out. Sorry.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Red how about Tahiti clam pics ?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry bud. I focused mainly on the corals this time.  The clams are really nice (large blues and medium golds) and there is a nice selection left....but you and I have seen our fair share already.


----------

